# Please help if you can!



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Friends around ATL OR ANYONE WILLING TO TRAVEL: anyone looking to adopt an animal??! Paulding county Animal shelter will be closing May 28th for construction. All animals are being adopted out for $20 each. This includes shots, spay/neuter, and microchipping. All animals not adopted by May 28th will be euthanized. This is a great opportunity for anyone to give an animal a second chance on life. Please repost to help!


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh no!  Someone please help!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Delilahs Mommy said:


> Friends around ATL OR ANYONE WILLING TO TRAVEL: anyone looking to adopt an animal??! Paulding county Animal shelter will be closing May 28th for construction. All animals are being adopted out for $20 each. This includes shots, spay/neuter, and microchipping. All animals not adopted by May 28th will be euthanized. This is a great opportunity for anyone to give an animal a second chance on life. Please repost to help!


I wish I lived closer. How many are there? 
I just watched the video,I hope they can find furever homes,at the very least some foster homes.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Maybe some nearby rescue groups can take them to help find them homes??


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Laura, call other rescues around there and tell them what is happening.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

WHEW! GOOD NEWS!! They are NOT going to euthinzize them!!... see below what I posted on my fb!

HUGE THANKS for all of you who inquired about the Paulding county AS- Here is some new info I just read. It's actually Paulding County Humane Society in Dallas, GA. They're not going to euthanize them...WHEW,WHEW,WHEW! Don't forget about our animal shelters and rescue groups here locally! There are LOTS of sweet doggies and kitties needing homes!!!

http://pauldinghumane.org/


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

What a relief! I hope they all find good homes!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

phew!!! happy to read that they wont be euthanized 

hugs
Kat


----------

